# Organ (Sold)



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok fellas, I have a Lowry Debut Organ that my grandpa loved to play and left me. Thing is, I don't play and don't have the time or interest to learn. 

I've seen these things sell for $900-$2000 online but nobody wants an organ on KSL. So I am thinking of donating it to a church that might not have the funds instead. 

Does anyone know of a church or charity that I could donate the organ to?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Boy, I was thinking a whole different line of "Organ", thought you were really getting desperate to buy an Antelope Island tag next year


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That could be worth a kidney, or my liver bone.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If you are in a position to itemize you deductions you could get the most bang for you buck by donating it to someplace like the DI or Savers, etc. You could get a far larger return than you could ever get selling it for cash. Unless you have say an old Hammond B3, used electronic organs are a very tough sale. Most people opt for a modern synthasizer/keyboard which are much more versatile, smaller and a lot less money. Just a thought.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah it's a bigger electronic 2 tiered keyboard organ that I have. 

I just hate to give it to the DI as I'd hope a little church could get more use out of it. But the DI may be the way to go.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

PM sent.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Winglish said:


> PM sent.


Thanks! Pm sent back


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks to Winglish for taking this off my hands!


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

Bax* said:


> Thanks to Winglish for taking this off my hands!


Oh gosh...Thank YOU! We had some excited kids today! Some of the girls were already talking about wanting to learn so they could play in church.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad you sold your organ Bax*. Sorry . I couldn't resist.:grin:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I won't even ask if it was painful.


----------

